# Charlie has been here a year as of 9-25-16



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So MS Charlie has been in our home for the past year. She has adjusted to life in the house well. She is not a fan of other dogs and cats. Especially cats. We have had two feral cats who took up residence here three years ago , They are spayed and neutered and get their shots when we can trap them. We also have another kitten that adopted us and we are trying to place her.
Charlie did well with house training, I'm still trying to find a way to exercise her enough. I had another heart attack this summer and haven't really felt great since , Charlie is ok in the house except when my husband tries to leave. She can be a bit of a handful when I leave but its getting better, We tried treating her for anxiety w/ Xanax and no difference on meds for a week and half versus being off. Looking for trainer to help w/ the animal reactivity. Have one but waiting on a call back. Overall its been an interesting year w/ her . She cuddles a little when she is in bed with you and likes hugs . She can be great on a leash as long as my husband is not in sight. Still working on recall. The sight issue make training interesting and were trying to find ways to work around it, with such commands as Look at me isn't as easy for her, Her Pannus had another flare up after this hoy and bright summer. She hates the eye drops. Its ok though and we will hopefully handle the reactivity. Well here is to another year Charlie.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't believe it's already been a year!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad it's working out and I'm not in trouble for butting in:smile2:

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo you didn't but in you suggested and encouraged Smiling face needs inserted here


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes,take care!Best of luck with your girl


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Time sure goes by quickly. A year already past since Charlie joined your family. What a lucky girl to have found herself in your care!! Hears to a great next year!! :smile2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Dogma I am trying to take care . Just trying to get my energy back. 


Kelbunc Thanks .


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You poor thing. Praying for the return of your good health. Praying for Charlie to become easier to manage. And - sending really big hugs to a very special lady!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky'sMom I also wanted to mention that I hope your find yourself feeling better real soon! Take care.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope you are feeling more your self real quick. Wishing you a speedy recovery. I hope you find a good trainer that can help you with Charlie. Dog reactivity is a thorn but you will learn so much because of it. It is the right timing and strong enough correction that will make them think twice acting like a dope. Trainers can guide you with this. Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stevenandzacks Mom; Thank you. She is as strong minded as Daisy ever was. Sometimes I swear she is channeling the stubborn side of Daisy. 
Folks Im doing OK ,Just don't feel like doing a lot. I see my cardio doc next month and we will talk about what I need to do different. I'm just really tired a lot. Not a big help to Charlie unfortunately. I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers . This has always been my place for support. 
Kelbunc I appreciate your kind support!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what kind of set up you have at home (fenced yard, etc.), but when my plantars fasciitis is giving me fits at the end of the day, I get my lawn chair and my chuck it and that's how I exercise Varik. It's good for him to have to place it where I can reach it.  He's a big help when my foot hurts ... helps me up and brings me my shoes.

Oh .. also ... I think these kinds of threads require pictures or something. I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Charlie!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> I'm not sure what kind of set up you have at home (fenced yard, etc.), but when my plantars fasciitis is giving me fits at the end of the day, I get my lawn chair and my chuck it and that's how I exercise Varik. It's good for him to have to place it where I can reach it.  He's a big help when my foot hurts ... helps me up and brings me my shoes.
> 
> Oh .. also ... I think these kinds of threads require pictures or something. I think I read that somewhere.


 
I'm working on that ! Ill get some pics up soon, But check out her birthday thread,
Due to Charlie sight issues fetch has to be done with a big colorful ball or one that makes noise, So Chuckit is out for her, I have several as Lucky got his exercise that way when he was younger,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie 4th Birthday! She sent home cake to all her dog cousins! Pictures as promised


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better, take care of yourself. Charlie is lucky to have your loving care.


----------

